# Westin Lagunamar March 29-April 6



## slomac (Feb 12, 2019)

One bedroom.  Great resort for Spring Break  $700 for the week


----------



## slomac (Feb 16, 2019)

still available


----------



## aarce (Feb 16, 2019)

May be interested.   3/29 thru 4/6 is 8 nights, correct?


----------



## starwoodts (Feb 18, 2019)

is it still available 8 nights?


----------



## starwoodts (Feb 18, 2019)

just need 6 nights available fri check in thursday check out


----------



## SunandFun83 (Feb 18, 2019)

What are the dates of your reservation, and, is this the large one bedroom or the studio with a kitchenette?

Thanks

David


----------



## starwoodts (Feb 19, 2019)

starwoodts said:


> just need 6 nights available fri check in thursday check out



like to rent


----------



## starwoodts (Feb 19, 2019)

would like to rent


----------



## slomac (Feb 21, 2019)

This is a full one bedroom unit for 7 nights.  March 30-April 6.  Still available.  Please PM me if you are interested or email me at slomac@roadrunner.com.  Thanks


----------



## slomac (Feb 25, 2019)

Still available  Please pm me if interested


----------



## slomac (Feb 28, 2019)

Still available Please pm me if interested


----------



## slomac (Mar 4, 2019)

This is still available


----------



## slomac (Mar 7, 2019)

Still available


----------

